# 2017 Cruze LT fan issues



## Kingsmonkey (Feb 9, 2020)

So I have a 2017 Cruze LT with about 61,000 miles. When i first got the car about 6 months ago it was running fine. About a month ago I the fan started staying on after I killed the car. It will stay on about 15 minutes after the car is off. And the fan is really loud. It's so loud that it sounds like the engine is still running. It then progressed to the point where the fan will turn on really quickly when I turn it on, within about five minutes of driving. The temp gauge is fine however the car does start to overheat when I have the heater on but once I turn the heater off it will start to cool off again. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kingsmonkey said:


> So I have a 2017 Cruze LT with about 61,000 miles. When i first got the car about 6 months ago it was running fine. About a month ago I the fan started staying on after I killed the car. It will stay on about 15 minutes after the car is off. And the fan is really loud. It's so loud that it sounds like the engine is still running. It then progressed to the point where the fan will turn on really quickly when I turn it on, within about five minutes of driving. The temp gauge is fine however the car does start to overheat when I have the heater on but once I turn the heater off it will start to cool off again. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!

I am not as familiar with the Gen II's, but I'll hazard a guess that you need to check your coolant temp sensor(s).

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

